# Postpartum Care only - Diagnosis Code



## CrysLednum (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello! 

New to OB/GYN, so I apologize if this has been addressed before. 

Provider sees patient for postpartum care only.   Patient six weeks out from C-section.  

Provider billed 99202 with V24.2.

I was under the impression that if it was postpartum care only, it would be 59430 and V24.2.

Is this correct? 

Thanks!

Crystal


----------



## ajs (Oct 19, 2011)

You are correct!  Although billing the office visit with the postpartum care code is not totally incorrect.  The provider might get a better reimbursement if they billed the Postpartum care CPT code.


----------



## CrysLednum (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks - so you can bill both the E/M and postpartum care together?  

Crystal


----------



## Anug123 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello all,

I have also going through the similar kind of case, but the patient is billed with 59515 for the C-SECTION and now with post-partum care, since this CPT includes postpartum care,  we have not coded and stated as inclusive study.  Is this correct?

Regards
DP


----------



## ajs (Oct 26, 2011)

CrysLednum said:


> Thanks - so you can bill both the E/M and postpartum care together?
> 
> Crystal



Not the CPT codes.  You bill either an E/M code or the Postpartum care code, but you can use the diagnosis code V24.2 on either one.


----------



## ajs (Oct 26, 2011)

Anug123 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have also going through the similar kind of case, but the patient is billed with 59515 for the C-SECTION and now with post-partum care, since this CPT includes postpartum care,  we have not coded and stated as inclusive study.  Is this correct?
> 
> ...



Correct.  If you bill the delivery code that includes postpartum care, then the postpartum care is included in what you have already billed.


----------

